# How is the green machine online shipping?



## Green_Flash

They are in the UK right? Does wood pass customs?


----------



## I3raven

Green_Flash said:


> They are in the UK right? Does wood pass customs?


Apparently, they had no problem shipping to the US. I did have problems of a checkout error, but the greenmachine online send me an email to pay through PayPal since there was an error shipping to the US, but they now fixed it. I'll tell you how it goes in a few days when the wood arrives...


----------



## CPDzeke

But for payment, ya know, pounds to dollars, how does that work?


----------



## HybridHerp

what I want to know is why did you bother getting something from the UK?
not for nothing, I like the green machine website and all, but I feel like you can get the same kinda stuff within the US as you can from them, right?


----------



## somewhatshocked

Like I told you more than a week ago here, you can't legally import wood products to the United States without proper documentation from both yourself and the shipper. Typically, as I mentioned, the wood has to be treated and on occasion - if you don't have proper documentation - customs will treat the wood with pesticide if it is not destroyed.

You should get a refund and buy within the United States. 



I3raven said:


> Apparently, they had no problem shipping to the US. I did have problems of a checkout error, but the greenmachine online send me an email to pay through PayPal since there was an error shipping to the US, but they now fixed it. I'll tell you how it goes in a few days when the wood arrives...


----------



## UDGags

Yeah, I don't get why you ordered from the U.K. when you could have gotten it here in the U.S. You better hope it doesn't get destroyed by customs.


----------



## I3raven

somewhatshocked said:


> Like I told you more than a week ago here, you can't legally import wood products to the United States without proper documentation from both yourself and the shipper. Typically, as I mentioned, the wood has to be treated and on occasion - if you don't have proper documentation - customs will treat the wood with pesticide if it is not destroyed.
> 
> You should get a refund and buy within the United States.


Sadly enough, ordered the wood before the post and It takes forever for them to respond to my emails. I looked in the pet stores around my area, nothing looks branchy unless if I combine peices which can reach prices I can't really afford. Greenmachine online is the only online store that actually shows individual pieces of redmoor. I hope I can boil the wood for a day to rid of the pesticides. I now really hate customs...


----------



## I3raven

CPDzeke said:


> But for payment, ya know, pounds to dollars, how does that work?


 it worked it out, PayPal paid it as pounds.


----------



## somewhatshocked

Boiling won't necessarily rid it of any pesticides. That said - you could be facing fines. 

There are all kinds of stores in the D.C./NoVa area. There are so many options for wood it makes me wish I could visit more often. No more expensive than any other store anywhere else in the country.

And there are all kinds of sellers who have cool manzanita and other varieties of driftwood. Many of them here on the site that post photos of individual pieces.



I3raven said:


> Sadly enough, ordered the wood before the post and It takes forever for them to respond to my emails. I looked in the pet stores around my area, nothing looks branchy unless if I combine peices which can reach prices I can't really afford. Greenmachine online is the only online store that actually shows individual pieces of redmoor. I hope I can boil the wood for a day to rid of the pesticides. I now really hate customs...


----------



## I3raven

somewhatshocked said:


> Boiling won't necessarily rid it of any pesticides. That said - you could be facing fines.
> 
> There are all kinds of stores in the D.C./NoVa area. There are so many options for wood it makes me wish I could visit more often. No more expensive than any other store anywhere else in the country.
> 
> And there are all kinds of sellers who have cool manzanita and other varieties of driftwood. Many of them here on the site that post photos of individual pieces.


I really hope thegreenmachine provided documentation for the wood to comply with the US customs. I mean they must have known it would have been treated by the customs if no documentation was provided. Ugh I have had so many bad experiences with shipping with the UK. No tracking options, lost packages, and the customs. I'm in the same situation, I cannot go everywhere to find a piece of wood since my parents do not have the patience. Should have respected and checked with your input, now it's the matter of the greenmachine actually has documentation. I'll come back with updates..


----------



## somewhatshocked

You may want to try phoning them to see if they've shipped it. If not, they may be able to refund you because of the customs problems.


----------



## I3raven

somewhatshocked said:


> You may want to try phoning them to see if they've shipped it. If not, they may be able to refund you because of the customs problems.


It's been "despatched" since the 2/21/13. I can't call them by phone because its not available from here. It takes so long for them to reply, up to 3-4 days. So if anyone is wanting to buy from them, be patient with emails.


----------



## Green_Flash

Red moor looks very similar to branch wood, if you need more you could always give Frank at ADG (Aquarium Design Group, ADA USA) a call and ask for him to send you pictures of some choice pieces for your tank size. And then you can pick the ones you like best.


----------



## I3raven

Green_Flash said:


> Red moor looks very similar to branch wood, if you need more you could always give Frank at ADG (Aquarium Design Group, ADA USA) a call and ask for him to send you pictures of some choice pieces for your tank size. And then you can pick the ones you like best.


Hmm..I might do that if things don't work out with the customs.


----------



## I3raven

They don't have documentation.


----------



## somewhatshocked

My point was that you may have to call them internationally if they're not responding to messages. Since it's already been shipped, that obviously won't help.

At this point, you're at the whim of customs. Though, take note: if it clears and arrives at your home, that doesn't mean you (or anyone else) should order an item like that internationally without proper documentation in the future. And it doesn't mean it's tank-safe. Be sure to clean it, soak it in some RO/DI water for an extended period and test the water it sits in regularly for things that could be potentially toxic.



I3raven said:


> It's been "despatched" since the 2/21/13. I can't call them by phone because its not available from here. It takes so long for them to reply, up to 3-4 days. So if anyone is wanting to buy from them, be patient with emails.


----------



## I3raven

somewhatshocked said:


> My point was that you may have to call them internationally if they're not responding to messages. Since it's already been shipped, that obviously won't help.
> 
> At this point, you're at the whim of customs. Though, take note: if it clears and arrives at your home, that doesn't mean you (or anyone else) should order an item like that internationally without proper documentation in the future. And it doesn't mean it's tank-safe. Be sure to clean it, soak it in some RO/DI water for an extended period and test the water it sits in regularly for things that could be potentially toxic.


Do you think it's too late to contact customs at this point? The greenmachine online refused to refund since it wasn't their fault. I'm trying to research how to rid of pesticides if it does get sprayed. The customs from the website said they either heat treat or use pesticides. Thanks for responding and keeping up with my posts. I'll update when the package comes..


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi I3raven,

First of all the the good news is that since the website sells to the aquarium hobbyist it is unlikely the wood is treated with insecticides. 

That said, importing plant material (including aquatic plants, wood, leaves, etc) without the proper certificates and documentation is not responsible behavior. Some of the worst diseases and pests including Dutch Elm Disease, 1000 Cankers Disease, and Japanese Beetles that threaten our beautiful native forests all 'hitchhiked' to the US on plants and wood products. That is why our US Government requires inspections and certificates. If a shipment is improperly documented, and is caught by US Customs, the goods are confiscated and fines may be issued to the individuals that imported the items. It is the buyer / importer (you and me) that are required to know the laws and insure that shipments are properly documented.

I am not trying to scare you but I would encourage you to be responsible and not to order plants or plant material like wood or leaves from overseas in the future.


----------



## I3raven

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi I3raven,
> 
> First of all the the good news is that since the website sells to the aquarium hobbyist it is unlikely the wood is treated with insecticides.
> 
> That said, importing plant material (including aquatic plants, wood, leaves, etc) without the proper certificates and documentation is not responsible behavior. Some of the worst diseases and pests including Dutch Elm Disease, 1000 Cankers Disease, and Japanese Beetles that threaten our beautiful native forests all 'hitchhiked' to the US on plants and wood products. That is why our US Government requires inspections and certificates. If a shipment is improperly documented, and is caught by US Customs, the goods are confiscated and fines may be issued to the individuals that imported the items. It is the buyer / importer (you and me) that are required to know the laws and insure that shipments are properly documented.
> 
> I am not trying to scare you but I would encourage you to be responsible and not to order plants or plant material like wood or leaves from overseas in the future.


Oh that's a relief, I thought the US customs must require all wood to be sprayed if there isn't any documentation provided. This is my first international purchase of wood and I did not know such laws existed, but ignorance is not an excuse in the society we live in today. Thanks for the information you provided, I found it hard and tedious to find the information on customs.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi I3raven,

We all make mistakes, and I certainly have made my fair share. The key for me has been to learn from my mistakes and try not to repeat them.

Let's hope your wood arrives safely. When it arrives I strongly suggest boiling it for 5 minutes. If it doesn't all fit in the largest pot you can find in the kitchen; flip it around and boil a section at a time - each section for 5 minutes. Let us know how things turn out.


----------



## I3raven

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi I3raven,
> 
> We all make mistakes, and I certainly have made my fair share. The key for me has been to learn from my mistakes and try not to repeat them.
> 
> Let's hope your wood arrives safely. When it arrives I strongly suggest boiling it for 5 minutes. If it doesn't all fit in the largest pot you can find in the kitchen; flip it around and boil a section at a time - each section for 5 minutes. Let us know how things turn out.


Well said, I hope the package arrives today.


----------



## somewhatshocked

Pesticides come in on the customs front - not from the seller.

Though, since the wood did not originate in the US - and likely not even the UK - you'll want to take extra care to make sure it hasn't been treated with anything.

A five-minute boil won't accomplish much. You'll want to do something for an extended period of time, likely outdoors, if possible.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi All,

I have not heard of nor am I aware of the US Customs nor USDA treating incoming shipments from overseas; it is not in their charter which is to inspect incoming goods, verify documentation, and collect duties. Properly treating a shipment and providing the appropriate documentation is the responsibility of the shipper/buyer. If products arrive and are discovered not be as described and/or improperly documented they are confiscated and destroyed and an advisory letter / postcard warning is is mailed to the individual that was to receive the shipment; one GSAS member received a visit from the USDA.


----------



## I3raven

somewhatshocked said:


> Pesticides come in on the customs front - not from the seller.
> 
> Though, since the wood did not originate in the US - and likely not even the UK - you'll want to take extra care to make sure it hasn't been treated with anything.
> 
> A five-minute boil won't accomplish much. You'll want to do something for an extended period of time, likely outdoors, if possible.


I'll boil it for half a day in the outdoors to make sure it sinks and rid of nasties. When the wood comes, does the customs leave a note saying they treated it? Thanks.


----------



## I3raven

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have not heard of nor am I aware of the US Customs nor USDA treating incoming shipments from overseas; it is not in their charter which is to inspect incoming goods, verify documentation, and collect duties. Properly treating a shipment and providing the appropriate documentation is the responsibility of the shipper/buyer. If products arrive and are discovered not be as described and/or improperly documented they are confiscated and destroyed and an advisory letter / postcard warning is is mailed to the individual that was to receive the shipment; one GSAS member received a visit from the USDA.


So my wood I ordered will be confiscated and destroyed? And how many days/weeks should I give it before calling it "confiscated".


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi I3raven,

I have ordered 'dry goods' (filters, glassware, etc) from overseas and typically it takes a couple of weeks or so for it to arrive. Like I said, if it is confiscated a letter or postcard is usually sent out to the addressee.


----------



## I3raven

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi I3raven,
> 
> I have ordered 'dry goods' (filters, glassware, etc) from overseas and typically it takes a couple of weeks or so for it to arrive. Like I said, if it is confiscated a letter or postcard is usually sent out to the addressee.


So it's really a 50/50 chance, I guess I'll wait 1-2 weeks before asking for my money back if the wood doesn't arrive.


----------



## crazydog64

I3raven said:


> So it's really a 50/50 chance, I guess I'll wait 1-2 weeks before asking for my money back if the wood doesn't arrive.


If the wood is confiscated/destroyed I highly doubt you will be getting your money back.


----------



## I3raven

crazydog64 said:


> If the wood is confiscated/destroyed I highly doubt you will be getting your money back.


Yeah, I found out today, that they are not refunding for damages, lost items, and, confiscations. Buyers at fault.


----------



## HybridHerp

Lesson learned


----------

